# Howe Caverns Bicycle Show and Swap Meet Sunday July 27th.



## StevieZ (Dec 30, 2013)

Sunday July 27th Bicycle Show and Swap Meet at Howe Caverns Pavillion. In Howe’s Cave NY. From 9am to 3pm. ANY BICYCLE IS WELCOME!!!! Top 3 people Choice. Along with awards for, best Vintage bike. Best Muscle bike and best Custom. SHOW BIKES ARE FREE TO ENTER INTO THE SHOW!!!       SH Bicycle Store will also be holding a build off. Must be Present the day of the show to win!!!!  Vender’s spot is 10 Dollars!! Bring as much as you want. Open to Bicycle, Craft, Antique and  Flea market Venders!!! Last year we had 102 Show bikes. One of the biggest turn outs in the north east for a bicycle show EVER!!! Let’s try to beat that record this year!!! For more info on the show the swap meet or the build off please call Steve at 1-518-231-0614. Thanks. Hope to see you all there.


http://www.howecaverns.com/ for Lodging, camping and Directions.


----------



## StevieZ (Jan 12, 2014)

A up date as to what is going on so far. This is only the middle of January and we have people already stepping up and doing what they can to make this show and swap a good one. There is going to be a custom bike raffled off at the show. Being donated by Bandit Custom Cycle from Leroy NY. More detail coming soon about this bike to be raffled off. Also keep a eye out for the build off Rules and Info!!!!!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jan 12, 2014)

*Great Event*

I went to last years show/swap and it was awesome. If you are anywhere within driving distance it is a must see event. Also, it is family friendly! I brought my wife and 5 year old niece as well as another couple with 2 small children and everyone had a great time touring the Caverns and doing the activities.


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2014)

*I will be back!*

Great show  - I am about 80 miles sout east toward BINGHAMTON off I*88 if anyone cares to stop by before or after.


Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2014)

It's good to see this show is going to happen. And I'm sure it will be bigger this year.


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 9, 2014)

Things are coming together nicely. Been getting calls about people wanting to be venders for the show. Looks like there is going to be something for everyone this time. Still praying for the same weather we had last year. Thanks everyone for supporting the show. Also I am going to be having a bike raffle. Bike is being built by Bandit Custom Cycles from Leroy NY. They build some pretty cool bikes.


----------



## mike j (Feb 9, 2014)

Great show last year, looking forward to this year. Picked up a nice Elgin & a Hawthorne frame there that I'm working on now. Will probably enter a bike or two myself. About a 2 1/2 to 3 hour drive for me, depending if I think I'm missing out on some deals. Well worth the drive though. A real nice venue all around.


----------



## bike (Feb 13, 2014)

*Mid winter blues*

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 17, 2014)

I need to ask a favor of all my friends and anyone coming to this Howe Caverns Bicycle Show and Swap Meet. Last Year we made a Small donation of $75.00 to the Schoharie Valley Animal Shelter. From are 50/50 raffle and by people that donated. This year We would like to make another donation In the name of My Dog Snickers that passed away In January. I am asking if everyone that comes, can Please Bring What ever they can. Cans of Dog and Cat food. Bags of Dog and Cat food. Towels, and Blankets. Or whatever you may think will Help the Animal Shelter? The People at the Shelter were very excited to receive a donation from all the people that came to the show last year. Lets show the Shelter how Strong the Bicycle Community is by giving another Donation Bigger then last year. Thanks In advanced to everyone that Donates to this cause. As far as the Show goes. My Phone has rung Pretty much every day of people asking about the show. Looks like its going to be a great Show and swap meet again. Just Pray for a Day like we had last year. It was the nicest day of the Summer!!!!


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 13, 2014)

I heard a lot of you got to meet my dad at copake. He was passing out flyers at the swapmeet. He likes to PR lol. Around 3 months away. Hope we get a nice day again!!!!


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 16, 2014)

Your dad is very friendly!  We will see you there!


----------



## bike (Apr 16, 2014)

*I am 75 mi south on 88 and can offer crash pad or camping*

xhtc@yahoo.com

-pg


----------



## bike (Apr 16, 2014)

*I did not realize*



StevieZ said:


> I need to ask a favor of all my friends and anyone coming to this Howe Caverns Bicycle Show and Swap Meet. Last Year we made a Small donation of $75.00 to the Schoharie Valley Animal Shelter. From are 50/50 raffle and by people that donated.




the 50-50 was for charity- not sure they told us- I usually do not do them but surely support this!

Can't wait!


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 30, 2014)

I would like to say that I am great full for everyone's support for this show and cause. Several people have been stepping up to make this a strong event for the bicycle community and the Animal shelter. My Dad is a great campainer manager who has been helping me a lot from the start. I will keep updating this post. We are about 3 months away. Hope to see everyone there!!!


----------



## StevieZ (May 25, 2014)

We are 2 months away!!!!!


----------



## bike (Jun 5, 2014)

*U.S. Royal Chain tread whitewall tires, Pair, New $70.00 SAVE SHIPPING RESERVE NOW!*

I will have Johns WW USR (maybe black wall if requested)
$70 U save the shipping

Quantity discount? Email me.

xhtc@yahoo.com

Thanks!

Can't wait for the meet!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 5, 2014)

Steve, looking forward to your show. I know it will be a great one..even better than last year. You do need to help me out though. What do I bring for a display since I don't have access to a truck this year. I can't bring any full size bikes. Do you think a display of small items, all Pope/Columbia related of course would fit in with the show? Maybe a "Columbia Corner" in the pavilion? Others could put their Pope/Westfield/Columbia bikes in the area as well. I have some great Columbia signage to display as well.


Think about it. Let me know.


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 5, 2014)

That would be fine. We can set you up any way you would like.


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 12, 2014)

just giving it a kick to keep it in everyones minds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Jun 13, 2014)

*Already making*



StevieZ said:


> just giving it a kick to keep it in everyones minds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




those truck to truck secret deals!

Can't wait!


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 23, 2014)

pile for the meet is gett'n large (19),,


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like a nice pile of stuff.


----------



## mike j (Jun 23, 2014)

I'll say, always liked this show & likin' it already.


----------



## StevieZ (Jun 26, 2014)

As of today the show is one month away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 8, 2014)

Just a couple of weeks away. I've decided to set up and sell in the swap. Among other things will be an extensive Columbia catalog collection and possibly my Military Compax Balloon Tire bike.


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 14, 2014)

We are  13 days away my phone has rung every day about the show and swap meet pray for nice weather!!!!!


----------



## mike j (Jul 15, 2014)

12 now, but who's counting.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 15, 2014)

I think the local Mass CL ad for this has it in August....?


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 15, 2014)

That is the Lars Anderson show that is on august 9th I believe ?


----------



## bike (Jul 15, 2014)

*It is YOUR ATTENDANCE*

that will make this a GREAT SHOW- Yeah YOU reading THIS!!!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 15, 2014)

StevieZ said:


> That is the Lars Anderson show that is on august 9th I believe ?



 Yes, my confusion.  My apology.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 15, 2014)

unfortunately just too far for me... 7 hours round trip is just too much =/


----------



## bike (Jul 15, 2014)

*I consider Binghamton to Ann Arbor a MEDIUM trip*

always wonder how many people are really IN the bike hobby....
(will guilt get people to go?) oh well


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 15, 2014)

*Ok...*



bike said:


> always wonder how many people are really IN the bike hobby....
> (will guilt get people to go?) oh well





You guilt-ed me into going. Bringing 4-5 bikes that I can be persuaded to let go. Looking to do some old fashioned wheelin' & dealin'!

-Brian


----------



## mike j (Jul 15, 2014)

Guilt is good, bring 'em on. Think this could be a really good show.  The one last year was probably what really brought me back into the hobby, counting the days.


----------

